# pplive, tvants, pcast. Watching TV on a Mac.



## eliezer (May 3, 2006)

Hi,
I signed up to a website and on it i can watch free tv. here's the link:
http://freefootballforum.com


and it says i have to download free programs called tvants, pplive and pcast. these 3 programs are for windows. does anyone here know how i can get this to work on a mac?

thanks in advance


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 3, 2006)

From that site's FAQ section:



> What if I Have A MAC?
> You Can watch Football as long as you've got Real Player installed


----------



## eliezer (May 4, 2006)

Yes, but I don't know how to do get it to work. If I copy and paste the links from the website, real player always says: "error"

tvants://www.tvants.com/tvants/?k=a593b8430357b37b

if i type that into real player it says: "real player does not understand tvants://. try using http or rtsp"
i tried using both of them and it doesn't work either

does anyone know how i can get the link to work?


----------



## eliezer (May 4, 2006)

Does anyne know the answer?


----------



## eliezer (May 7, 2006)

Please, I really need help


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2006)

While not the best solution, you could use somthing like Virtual PC or Q and install a copy of Windows there.  Then you can use the applications that are necessary for your subscription.

You can also try the codecs for Macintosh provided by the following page:

http://www.stormahead.com/codecs.html

Hope this helps.


----------

